# Who's going to Horrorfind?



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

With Horrorfind Weekends coming up quick, it got me wondering....

*Who's going to Horrorfind?*

I have a number of friends from different websites going. We're trying to plan group photos to post of it's members. Anyone game?

I'll be there: Thurs Aug. 14th - Mon. Aug. 18th.
Should be wearing a electronic name tag with "HauntMaster" on it.


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

I am really trying to talk the wife into going so hopefully me!!!


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday afternoon through Sunday.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll be there Saturday


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Me!! We'll be there on Saturday.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

So, I need to do a little retail therapy tomorrow... How many vendors usually show up? And who are they? Cheap deals?


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

What a complete and utter waste of time (and money)... I was so hoping that HFW would at least give a nod to the home haunters. It's ALL about the horror movie freaks, not at all about the home haunt geeks! 

Sorry Haunty, but I doubt I'll go back next year. I did have a nice chat with the Goatman Hollow folks early in the day, but wasn't even inspired to go to the walk-though. Major bummer.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

It was the economy that made it that way.
I was disapointed that there wasn't much for haunt props as well. Heck, I came home with money leftover, that doesn't usually happen. There are usually more Dealers in the room then what they had. Haunted Attraction magazine wasn't even there, for the first time. I had heard that there was another Horror convention going on at the same time in the area but, don't know where. Also there was some big rock concert on the same weekend. I talked to a number of Dealers & they said sales were slow. A few of the haunt seminars were canceled as well. Wish you would have called me on my cell. I could have introduced you to my friends, & even some HFW's staff. Have heard rumors that there won't be a March con next year but, a huge August con instead! Did you see the Costume contest? My friend Ravenhair won twice, 2nd place novice, & Best in show. I let her crew use my hotel room to do makeup & everything. Please don't give up on Horrorfind. Many people were disapointed by the same things but, we made up for it.


----------

